# Temporary BMW M Museum at BMW Renova Tilburg (Netherlands)



## Rivanov (9 mo ago)

In celebration of the opening of the new showroom of BMW dealer Renova in Tilburg they created a temporary BMW M Museum. It's only created for this weekend. Went to take a look today. Amazing cars on display!

Enjoy.


----------

